# Saltdogg Spreader with Blown Fuse



## Jaynen (Jun 28, 2009)

I got a saltdogg 1.5 yard spreader and the controller has a blown 40amp fuse. Its for the spinner. I want to replace the fuse but its soldered to the circuit board. Whats the best way to go about fixing this?


----------



## leolkfrm (Mar 11, 2010)

sounds like the motor seized??


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

Unsolder the existing fuse, solder a fuse holder in, install new 40 amp fuse into your newly installed fuse holder that apparently was too costly to install from the factory.


----------



## Jaynen (Jun 28, 2009)

John_DeereGreen said:


> Unsolder the existing fuse, solder a fuse holder in, install new 40 amp fuse into your newly installed fuse holder that apparently was too costly to install from the factory.


Ya i was shocked that it was soldered. Im just not good at soldering and dont want to F anything up.


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

Get a pencil soldering iron. Then when your done, you still need to see why she blew. Run a fused power lead to the motor and see what happens.


----------



## Jaynen (Jun 28, 2009)

Randall Ave said:


> Get a pencil soldering iron. Then when your done, you still need to see why she blew. Run a fused power lead to the motor and see what happens.


I know why it blew. There is so much solder on the fuse that im worried it will run onto other parts of the board.


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

Jaynen said:


> I know why it blew. There is so much solder on the fuse that im worried it will run onto other parts of the board.


This or one of the many other variations will solve your issues.

https://www.homedepot.com/p/Aven-De...BEgL9SvD_BwE&dclid=CLfVzouDpdwCFVuyTwodwEQFnw


----------



## leolkfrm (Mar 11, 2010)

when soldering in close quarters there is a vac ball to suck the solder up as it softens


----------



## leolkfrm (Mar 11, 2010)

will this work as a backup plan?

part #3006587 controller....cant get the pic to post


----------



## leolkfrm (Mar 11, 2010)




----------



## jdsquire (Nov 19, 2015)

I found a guy on eBay, search “repair service fisher western buyers saltdogg snow ex salt spreader controller” I had to have a controller repaired for my Western, cost me around $75.


----------



## Jaynen (Jun 28, 2009)

Well im going to be selling the spreader. I think i found a guy that will do the repair for me. Thanks.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Whoever is building these controllers for these manufacturers has got to be one of the biggest DAes int he world. 

In my rant to Meyer about my POS spreader, I compared soldering the fuses to the circuit board with welding the wheels of a truck to the hubs. 

There is no one in the world with the slightest bit of common sense that would think this is a good idea.


----------



## Jaynen (Jun 28, 2009)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Whoever is building these controllers for these manufacturers has got to be one of the biggest DAes int he world.
> 
> In my rant to Meyer about my POS spreader, I compared soldering the fuses to the circuit board with welding the wheels of a truck to the hubs.
> 
> There is no one in the world with the slightest bit of common sense that would think this is a good idea.


Haha ya I couldnt believe it. How much could it have cost to get a fuse holder in there!


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

I'm bet it had nothing to do with cost. At least, not the cost of the fuse holder. 

That is what you get when you want to save money on those expensive experienced engineers, so you hire a student who graduated from college 2 months prior, probably from a school in Southern Georgia, who has probably never actually seen snow in his entire life and has no idea how the box that he is put in charge of designing will actually work.


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

And if he screws up, no big deal. We'll just redesign it later! And redesign it. And redesign. And...

Anyone who knows Buyers knows that they don't spend their money on research and design. They need to save it all for the patent infringement lawyers.


----------



## Jaynen (Jun 28, 2009)

cwren2472 said:


> And if he screws up, no big deal. We'll just redesign it later! And redesign it. And redesign. And...
> 
> Anyone who knows Buyers knows that they don't spend their money on research and design. They need to save it all for the patent infringement lawyers.


I really like the design of everything except the controller. I think most of the research goes into the actual function of the unit. And when it comes to the controller its just basic electronics so not as much thoughts goes into it.


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

In their defense, you didn't specify but I assume this was a very old unit. They did eliminate the soldered fuse, I think something like a decade ago now.

Initially, they did swap them out under warranty, no questions asked.


----------



## Ajlawn1 (Aug 20, 2009)

Jaynen said:


> I got a saltdogg 1.5 yard spreader and the controller has a blown 40amp fuse. Its for the spinner. I want to replace the fuse but its soldered to the circuit board. Whats the best way to go about fixing this?


Order a new controller from Karrier...


----------



## Jaynen (Jun 28, 2009)

Ajlawn1 said:


> Order a new controller from Karrier...


I soldered on a fuse holder. Cost like 10 bucks. Works fine now.


----------



## Ajlawn1 (Aug 20, 2009)

Jaynen said:


> I soldered on a fuse holder. Cost like 10 bucks. Works fine now.


Key word is "now"...


----------



## supergreen (Nov 6, 2014)

jdsquire said:


> I found a guy on eBay, search "repair service fisher western buyers saltdogg snow ex salt spreader controller" I had to have a controller repaired for my Western, cost me around $75.


I've seen his post on eBay and I'm wondering if isn't an scam.
I have a western controller that isn't working and about to send my controller and see what happens.


----------



## jdsquire (Nov 19, 2015)

supergreen said:


> I've seen his post on eBay and I'm wondering if isn't an scam.
> I have a western controller that isn't working and about to send my controller and see what happens.


----------



## jdsquire (Nov 19, 2015)

I searched repair service salt spreader, he did a good job on mine. Quick service also


----------



## m_ice (Aug 12, 2012)

If the solder is a problem getting out could you solder a jumper in and put an external fuse on the power coming in?
I'm not familiar with these enough to know what that internal fuse is protecting?


----------

